

Show HN: My new tool to help with debugging - DebugMap - MattGrommes
https://www.debugmap.com/

======
peterxy37
Is there any way to try out without signing-in. From you web page, it is not
clear how does it work. Is there any video demo?

~~~
MattGrommes
There's the slideshow on the main page but since it's free I didn't build in a
way to try it without signing in. Is there something keeping you from signing
in? Just curious. Thanks.

~~~
peterxy37
No, I could not get much from the slide show. Everyone is lazy for signing-up.
Unless, there is something very compelling, people will not got for sign-up
even it is free.

~~~
MattGrommes
Understood. Thanks a lot for the feedback. I'll keep this in mind.

------
MattGrommes
I'm all about constructive feedback so if anybody has any thoughts, please let
me know. Thanks!

